# leaking sun roof



## edmond11412 (Dec 31, 2004)

hello everyone i have a 93 nissan altima and the sun roof leaks everytine it rains.

i have a long black rubber that cane out of it that my sister pulled out a long time ago and i need to know how to put it back. i thing it goes to the back of the opening for the sun roof


----------



## edmond11412 (Dec 31, 2004)

does any body have the answer or a picture of their sunroof fully open so i see what it looks like(oem sunroof)

by the way i have a bad up and down switch for the sunroof (it dosnt work)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a weather strip on the glass, is that what came off??


----------



## edmond11412 (Dec 31, 2004)

it is a long black rubber about the with othe the sun roof plus 4 inches


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check with the dealer by asking if you could look at the service manual for your car.

Troy


----------

